# Long haired moggie



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Unfortunately it looks like we're going to need to rehome Mini, our 30 month old black long haired moggie.

For some reason Kiera, one of our Bengal Queens, has developed a pathalogical hatred of her and one or two of the others don't like her.

Keira can be quite vicious, although only with Mini, and we need to keep them apart all of the time which is a little unfair as it tends to be Mini who gets put out, even in the cold weather.

She's a lovely girl but would be better suited being an only cat. She's been spayed, has up to date vaccinations and is micro-chipped.

Amazingly the bottom picture is of Mini and Keira before something switched inside Kiera, now they can't even be in the same room otherwise there's fur everywhere!

If you think you can offer Mini a good home then please get in touch, we'd just like her to be loved.

We're in Hornchurch, Essex.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope you find her a loving home, she is lovely. xxx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

It's looks as though we've found a good home for Mini and it isn't too far away which is good


----------

